# Whats wrong with this picture ...



## HiPocket (Apr 25, 2002)

Study this picture for at least 45 seconds ... the answer will become obvious.

Click Here ..


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Chris Blount posted that awhile back, remember folks it's tricky, LOOK VERY CLOSE.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

DAMN!!!! That scared me!


----------

